# For sale/trade-goat and sheep handling equipment



## wdkempf (Jun 2, 2002)

Premier brand goat/sheep deck chair for sale, like new.. Easy to use, great for trimming feet,ear tagging or doctoring when you are by yourself. Asking $50.00. 
Also have a Premier buck/ram shield- Leather face mask type device that limits buck/ram forward vision and helps prevent charging. Asking $15.00
Trades considered could be New Zealand rabbits or brown egg laying chickens
I'm in the NW Indiana area.


----------

